# Visual C++ & C++ Programming > Network Programming >  Stm32f429 artificial intelligence tool ai_data_format_uq not found

## pavanligue

I am studying on artificial intelligence with STM32F429. I generate the code with CubeMX for SystemWorkbench. CubeMX generated code has AI_DATA_FORMAT_UQ named macro but it has not defined anywhere. I mean;

#define AI_DATA_FORMAT_SQ \
   (AI_DATA_FORMAT_UQ|AI_FMT_SET_SIGN(1))
AI_DATA_FORMAT_UQ isn't defined anywhere else. Do you have an idea how to find this value? or is it possible to omit it?

----------


## pavanligue

Each solution is put into the MDK-ARM folder and then i edit the project file

<folder Name="Application/User">When using AI Solutions module 
  <file file_name="../Src/AppX/main.c" />

  <file file_name="../Src/AppX/settingsHandler.c" />
  <file file_name="../Src/AppX/settingsHandler.h" />
  <file file_name="../Src/AppX/cryptography.c" />
  <file file_name="../Src/AppX/cryptography.h" />
...

<folder Name="Application/User">
  <file file_name="../Src/AppY/main.c" />

  <file file_name="../Src/AppY/blah.c" />
  <file file_name="../Src/AppY/blah.h" />
  <file file_name="../Src/AppY/foo.c" />
  <file file_name="../Src/AppY/foo.h" />

----------

